# Chief Complaint



## nyyankees (Mar 14, 2013)

Can "patient presents for knee pain.." qualify as a Chief Complaint do does note need to say "chief complaint of knee pain.."?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 14, 2013)

nyyankees said:


> Can "patient presents for knee pain.." qualify as a Chief Complaint do does note need to say "chief complaint of knee pain.."?



Yes, Knee pain as it is documented as such can be used as the cheif complaint


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 14, 2013)

MnTwins29 said:


> Yes, Knee pain as it is documented as such can be used as the cheif complaint



thanks..


----------



## NYCPC (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree, "knee pain" is their chief complaint.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Mar 26, 2013)

In regard to the knee pain being the CC can/would you use it in the ROS. or another example, CC Shortness of Breath, can that be counted in ROS?


----------



## MikeEnos (Mar 27, 2013)

As an auditor, as long as there is a ROS, you can count whatever the cc is (knee pain as Musculoskeletal, or SOB as Respiratory) as part of the ROS.  There is no need to repeat it.  However you can't just take the cc and use it as an ROS element if there is no ROS - that would effectively make it impossible to get a Problem Focused History.

Example to illustrate the point:

cc: f/u of back pain
doing better today, using walker

I would not give this an EPF history (HPI- MF,L, ROS-MK, PFSH-0)  I would give this a Problem-Focused History (HPI-L,MF, ROS-0, PFSH-0) However just one system reviewed would make it EPF:

cc: f/u of back pain
doing better today, using walker.  Denies falls or pain on exertion.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Mar 28, 2013)

Great explanation!
So you wouldnt use it if it is the only statement to go by?!
Thanks.


----------



## MikeEnos (Mar 28, 2013)

correct


----------

